# Computadora CQ40 no enciende y parpadea el led de bloqueo de mayúsculas



## Cheere (Abr 22, 2012)

Hola compañeros, me surgió un problema con una computadora laptop  CQ40-500LA lo que pasa es lo siguiente:

La prendo y encienden los LEds de power y el de wifi.
Como en 6 segundos se vuelve a apagar y se enciende de nuevo, pero esta vez el ventilador enciende pero se vuelve a apagar.

Por último sólo quedan parpadeando el LED de bloquear mayúsculas. Y el LE para bloquear el touch queda encendido junto con el de wif y el de power.

De allí no sale la computadora, ya realicé lo de quitar la batería y dejar presionado el power  después encenderla, inclusive realicé lo que viene en esta pagina: http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/10080108/Compaq-CQ40-no-enciende_-Como-lo-arregle.html 

Espero puedan ayudarme gracias.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 22, 2012)

Uff, tiene mala pinta ese fallo.
Empieza por darnos más datos, por ejemplo, ¿En que momento se empezó a producir la avería?
¿Has probado a encenderlo sin la batería puesta?

Un abrazo y suerte


----------



## theyan (Abr 22, 2012)

revisa la memoria ram


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Abr 23, 2012)

Cheere saludos, compañero verifique primero las memorias,segundo el procesador pruebalo en otra mother o consigue otro procesador prestado ya que estos se abren internamente y algunas veces esta es la falla y si no es ni memoria ni procesador te toca calentar el chip de video.

suerte.


----------



## JUANCHO7 (May 30, 2012)

ese problema es del chip del video tienes que recalentarlo


----------



## pepiti (Jun 3, 2012)

A mi me da que es cosa de que el procesador se calienta demasiado, prueba con una brocha de pintor cualquiera a quitarle el polvo que pueda haber por la zona del ventilador y disipador.
Si aun con esas sigue igual, veo mas factible comprarte algun refrigerador para portatiles, existen multitud de diseños y precios.
Ya nos cuentas..


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 4, 2012)

Que tal, esa falla es muy común el las Compaq cq40 o HP dv4 (Usan la misma tarjeta madre). Esta falla puede ser causada por dos cosas:

1) Problemas con las soldaduras del chip gráfico.
2) Procesador bloqueado.

la primera se puede solucionar calentando el chip gráfico como se muesta acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/solucion-fallas-recurrentes-equipos-hp-compaq-45954/

para solucionar la segunda, debes conseguir el procesador de otra laptop que esté operativa, instalarlo y encender el equipo luego de los pasos que dicen en el tutorial de taringa.

Saludos...


----------

